# Tear Down Old Composite Siding?



## HughesOnTheNet (Jul 12, 2008)

Please forgive this question from a novice ...

My home in west-central Florida (build in the mid-80s) has some type of composite wood siding.  It is decaying badly and needs to be replaced.  The home is currently on the market.  If I was staying here, I'd likely replace with a Hardi type siding.  Instead, to make the job a bit less expensive, I'm opting for vinyl.

In talking with someone who has sided numerous homes (though not his occupation), he says we can install the new vinyl right over the top of the old decaying siding ... and that where he lives (NC), local codes are OK with it.

Some place are better than others.  The image below shows one of the really bad areas. 






It may be faster ... but it seems to me it could end up looking uneven. Maybe there are other issues as well? Maybe I'm the worrying over nothing?

Any and all thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome HughesOnTheNet:
Most vinyl siding jobs include the fan-fold foam insulation which makes the rough spots a lot more forgiving. You would get into an awful lot of problems if you try to remove the old siding.
Glenn


----------



## John7447 (Jul 20, 2008)

It is best to always strip old siding even more so when siding is in bad shape.It sounds like you have Masonite siding going over it will cerate a mold problem.
___________________________________________


----------



## kok328 (Jul 22, 2008)

didn't they add asbestos to masonite back in the 60's?


----------



## John7447 (Jul 24, 2008)

Masonite has no asbestos.Mold is the new asbestos.Slap and dab contractors
going the cheap and quick go over are creating more problems.Mold spore counts on air tested in homes will become common,before a home is sold.


----------

